# UP Aqua Pro U Series P Plants LED Lighting



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

Just a heads up for those who are using the UP Aqua Z-Series Pro LED lights, i have finally found who can sell this new led series from UP..

if sone1 interest in it i dont know if i can post url...if i cant pls some mod can delete it

http://www.banggood.com/buy/UP-Aquarium-Light.html?p=T10909334736201311D8

i have a 10% coupon too for this product...
coupon cope:AquaUP
10% Off For Aquarium Lights
Stat Date:July.01
End Data:Sep.01
The coupon can be used for one time by one IP address.

this is the new model, different from the old Z series.... differnces are that i know:

Z series:
8000k 0,06w led

U series:
7000k, RGB 4 colours leds, 0,5w/led (this last ojne isnt confirmed)

The casing dimensions are also wider and thicker at 11cm width and 2.2 thickness (compared to the Z-Series model which is 7cm width and 1.3cm thickness), i think for to fit the more powerfull leds

and U series has a different attack on the tank...

next week , the seller confirm me that we can see the real pictures of the new U series,becouse no photos of it is around yet.. (photos on site are from the old Z series)

pice is very good... i have 90 and 120 cm in preoder, when ill recevice it ill post a review


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Will be waiting for the review...hopefully with full details of dimentions etc.


----------



## vraev (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep us posted. I am planning on the new finnex elite fixture, but this and ecoexotic's high light fixture is looking good too.


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

Any ETA? Keep us posted. I wonder what is the PAR for these light, especially the 120cm version. I feel like this will output max at med light on a 21-24".


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

60cm e 90cm are out of preorder and ready to buy....Usually dispatched in 6-9 business days
do not forgot coupon 10%: AquaUP, u have to insert it in cart page , right up corner where u read "have a coupon code"

http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-...nts-60CM-p-933904.html?p=T10909334736201311D8
60cm $78.09 + 10% discount
http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-...nts-90cm-p-933943.html?p=T10909334736201311D8
this is 90cm $74,58 discounted

the other lenght are in preorder yet
i have see they start to add on site the marine version too of U series
http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-...ank-45CM-p-934641.html?p=T10909334736201311D8
i dont know if this marine version is good or not
shipment is registered air mail free or u can use a express courier for $10 $15 more , 7 days delivery, site is secure with paypal payment... no problems for their with all my past orders
pls, if someone got it for first, can write a review or leave a comment here about this light... im waiting for mine thanks..


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

news from seller:

"hi carlo,i have chang the limit of the coupon to : no IP limit,no times limit,so your friend can use the coupon till now~
i got the reall U-series as you said much wider and thicker and what a huge LED much bigger than the little pieces led of Z series hahah 
90cm will arrivial in our warehouse and dispathched in this weekend"

I hope it is really the U series because I can not find it anywhere except banggood. 
to hear what he says it would appear that the biggest uses of LEDs, which are of Powerled 1W??!?! I would like a photo! 

someone who uses the Z series, can you tell me if I can install the 90cm version on 100cm tank? i dont know how attack of U-series look if its expandable but i think its the same of Z series!


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

https://imageshack.com/i/ip702e39j

the seller send me a photo of data specs

20x2w powerleds for a total of 38w


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

im waiting for mine.... dhl problems!! GRRR!!!
i do not know if i can post a link to another forum, but, on the net, someone has order it and it has arrived..... he write a little review and comparation with the old Z series...with some photos...

this is the link:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/58807-Up-Aqua-Pro-U-series-Planted-Version-Review


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

for who is waiting more infos about this lamp
today i have got 1 of my 2 lamps order,about 30 days later from payment... for to resolve shipment problems, order is splitted in 2 shipments..the 2nd is on the way.. ... anyways i have do a photo of leds light on water surface...becouse i think leds are the most important part of the new lamp


how u can see , its look like a rgb led... but it has 1 (+) and 1 (-) pins only...i never see a led like this before... usually rgb leds has 6 pins for to power every single color die....becouse red and blue dies work with a different voltage then white dies

for that and for the curiosity to find out, i have used a dark filter glass witha magnifier for to see how led, turned on, look inside under the lens.... i cant do a photo becouse its too small for to see it well, but i have do a picture for to explain how led look..


this led has 4 dies with 3 colors: 2 white , 1 red and 1 blu with that layout....
it look really new for me, but i think this leds are really good for plants growth... we need time for to see the result on our tanks, but i think, this light is more better then Z series, its a good evolution from UP

the 90cm has 20x2w powerleds, but the power energy blowed with a measurment tool say me 32W in total , power supply included....light look really bright... it look better and strongest then my 2x30w t8 i changed for it

and 2w U series leds look more bigger then 3W bridgelux i have here.....
this is a photo comparation with 3w BDX led on top.. lens on U leds is bigger


i reply always: sorry for my english, but im italian


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Decent spectral graph. Should do quite well.


----------



## ficco (Apr 22, 2014)

up this for to post only a document about growing plants with this....

tank is from thehalfw1t , a australian guy from another forum, greetings for test are going to him..

tank is 45cmxL,35cmxH 
lighting is 1x60cm U series P version from UP ($85 version) 17W power

day 4









day 15









day 22



















> It's Cal Aqua Black Earth with Green Base XR. Basically the way I run the tank is 8 hours of light per day, co2 run at about 2bps, 1ml flourish comprehensive once per week and 1ml excel once per day. co2 comes on and turns off 1 hour before lights. Also I have to do a lot of trimming to keep the plants in check. The limnophila is getting a bit out of control and the lotus is sending up big leaves to the surface which I've been cutting off. The HC I've trimmed once after it had carpeted pretty well. Other than that, just sit back and watch it grow.


this is from him about managment of the tank


----------

